# Wood Frame Nailing of Ceiling Joist Overlap



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ranch house 30psf ground snow load.  House is 28' wide with a 5/12 pitched roof and the builder will has specified 2x8 ceiling joists 16" O.C. with a minimum of a 3" overlap due to rafter thrust conditions being present.  What size and how many nails should there be at the ceiling joist overlap?


----------



## steveray (Jun 26, 2013)

3 10's......common, box, or deformed shanks....


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> 3 10's......common, box, or deformed shanks....


Nope, hence the reason I posted this.  Another common overlooked section of the IRC.  Try again


----------



## steveray (Jun 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Nope, hence the reason I posted this.  Another common overlooked section of the IRC.  Try again


In that case....we can't answer because we don't have the OC framing spacing, and wether or not the nails are clinched.....

    We have a pretty decent history of good framers up here, and this has not been an issue......but it is getting worse by the year....

And we won't even get into when a flush beam is involved....


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

16" O.C. rafter/ceiling joist spacing.


----------



## steveray (Jun 26, 2013)

7 16d commons in the last 3" of a 2x8 seems like a bad idea.....but we never lapped by just 3"

Jeff....have they revised this yet? 2003 IRC Pretty serious conflict from 3 10s to 7 16s....

R802.3.2 Ceiling joists lapped.

Ends of ceiling joists shall be lapped a minimum of 3 inches (76 mm) or butted over bearing partitions or beams and toenailed to the bearing member. When ceiling joists are used to provide resistance to rafter thrust, lapped joists shall be nailed together in accordance with Table R602.3(1) and butted joists shall be tied together in a manner to resist such thrust.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

Minimum 3" overlap as required by code.  Minimum does not mean they can't do more.

The moral of the story is that the requirement for nailing this overlap in accordance with 802.5.1(9) per the 2009 IRC is often overlooked by both inspectors and framers.  Each time we fail someone for non-compliance we always hear how they just built the same house in another town and they made sure they had the 3-10d nails only.

I am hoping that this will enlighten anyone who comes to this forum and makes it a more educational experience and helps the cause.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 8, 2013)

> Minimum 3" overlap as required by code. Minimum does not mean they can't do more.


In this jurisdiction, it means that they "won't" do more, ..period!

.


----------

